# Latest distraction (3 way stub switch)



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

For the last way evenings I have been working on a 3 way stub turnout. 
The rail is all code 250 aluminum.
The ties are hardwood from a local DIY place and the batons are oak. 
The throwbar is 1/4 by 1/16 brass, not suitable for track power! 






















And underneath... 









And roughly in place... 











Next I will stain the ties and build a switch-stand. 

Alec


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Really nice work Alec!_ 

I guess this was the prototype?


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Pete, 
Yes, that was somewhat the inspiration, if I was really copying the EBT one, then I would have made it a bit longer. 

The switchstand will not be a harp one as per EBT, but one of these: 
http://4largescale.com/trains/P13.htm 

Alec


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice but kind of sharp diverging routes. Good for small locos and cars. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure looks nice, Alec.... Be interesting to hear how it works for you... Great job....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I see the difference between the two, the prototype has the diverging rails curved until the "last frogs", but your model get's all the curvature "done" by the first frog. After that, the "closure rails" are straight to the "second frogs"... 

Let us know how it works out, it looks great in any case. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments- I am writting this in my room in Lithuania! 

RJD, The curvature should support most locos, about a 6ft radius and a #5 frog. 

I will report back once it is installed, about 3 weeks once I return to England. 

Alec


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Someday I will get up the nerve to try something like this. Until then I will admire your work. Good job.


----------

